# Ignorant novice



## ClearHooter (Nov 28, 2004)

'Scuse my layziness. I'm thinking about building an HO track on something on an 4'X8' layout. I'm totally ignorant. So I have questions:

Is it possible to rout a track layout? 

If so what is used for contacts or tape for the track?

If not; what is the best prefab track? 

Is one manufacturer compatible with another? 

Are the cars compatible with different manufacturers tracks?

What other questions do I need to ask before embarking on this project?

Is there a FAQ section here ?


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Yes and no....*

There are many many threads within this forum that address most if not all of your questions. You'll need to spend some time in the archives doing searches for each question in order to get a better idea of what you want/need to do to get started. There are some simple answers to your questions below, but they fall far short from what you can find out by doing some detective work first. The archives will provide you with the foundation upon which you can then move forward. You'll also want to decide what kind of money you can put into this.

Is it possible to rout a track layout? Yes absolutely ... Many threads exist on this very topic. Read up on the topic by checking out the info written by guys who are building them right now, or who have already built them, or who are like you and may want to. 

If so what is used for contacts or tape for the track? Also a topic that's been covered extensively. MANY materials are being used. Opinions abound and you'll find all of them here. Flat, round, various metals... many are utilized and pretty much depends upon what cars you want to run. Some provide better magnetic downforce and some provide very little... it all depends on your choice of cars.

If not; what is the best prefab track? "BEST"... is a subjective thing. There are custom prefab routed sectional tracks by several mfg's. TKO, MaxTrack, just to name a couple. You probably already know there is plastic sectional track that is made by many of the mfg's that make HO cars. Tomy, Lifelike, Tyco, Autoworld, to name a few in HO. Plastic sectional may suit you fine... lots of guys run on it.

Is one manufacturer compatible with another? Prefab routed sectional? Generally no, but there are exceptions from some plastic sectional track mfg's who have adapter pieces to fit other different brands. 

Are the cars compatible with different manufacturers tracks? Many are, yes. Some will run ok, but do better on the track they are made for though. The power you use (voltage) plays a big role too. In some cases certain cars will not run well on a home plastic sectional track. They might be more suited to a commercial or routed track. Best advice?... Always ask before you buy... What track does this thing run on? (for starters)

What other questions do I need to ask before embarking on this project? Probably the most important question is one you'll have to ask yourself... Where do I want to go with this?... That answer can lead you in any number of directions... Once you zero in on the style of slotting you personally want to do, then you can see more specifically what others have done and written about in the forum. Armed with that level of awareness you can then be in a position to ask questions that have not been addressed before. There is really not a one size fits all response for you. 

Is there a FAQ section here ? No not really as such. There are extensive postings of all of the topics you want to know about in the archives though. Your time will be well spent doing some legwork *before* you spend a nickle.


----------



## ClearHooter (Nov 28, 2004)

Thanks for your response. :thumbsup:


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

http://hoslotcarracing.com/ click on the construction tab
study 
if you like TOMY
has the 4 way split on sale (they could run out)
http://afxracing.com/cart/?p/119

A ping Pong table is a fast no construction way for a table. Put some felt or marine fabric, indoor/outdoor carpet for sound control.


----------



## redmenraceway (Jul 24, 2007)

I built five plastic tracks before working on my first routed track. Even then it was a track I got prerouted and reworked with new rail.

If you are a true beginner, start with plastic and don't build it "too" permanent. Play around a bit. If you are going to race (club, family, or friends), you really need at least four lanes and a lap counting program (there are great choices out there fairly cheap).

Otherwise build away. Make mistakes. Its the best way to learn.

Boozer
www.redmenraceway.com


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

Hello! You're on the right track coming here for inspiration and information. Be sure to check out the older track builds. If you sort the forum on the number of replies, you'll find great ideas and learn what other people have tried.

I've attached a Word Document with many useful links.

Have Fun


----------

